# nmap - Failed to open device eth0

## GoLaB

Witam...

```

localhost ~ # nmap -sS 192.168.0.1 

Starting Nmap 3.95 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-12-28 22:26 CET 

dnet: Failed to open device eth0 

QUITTING!

```

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth0 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          inet addr:192.168.0.50  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:14055 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:12256 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:10273786 (9.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2116383 (2.0 Mb) 

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000

```

Niewiem dlaczego ale nmap nie moze dostac sie do eth0, dlaczego tak sie dzieje ? 

Pozdrawiam 

ps. adres Mac specjalnie zmienilem

----------

## nelchael

A po co zmieniales MAC? To bez sensu  :Smile: 

Co do problemu: `lspci | grep Eth`, pokaz fragment konfiguracji jadra odpowiedzialny za ta sieciowke oraz /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Zwierzak

 *GoLaB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --- >8 cut ---
> ...

 

Bo twój adres to 192.168.0.50 a nie 192.168.0.1, który zresztą pewnie nie istnieje w sieci

----------

## GoLaB

```
 localhost ~ # lspci | grep Eth

0000:02:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

```

localhost ~ # ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=15.5 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.395 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.411 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=128 time=0.392 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=128 time=0.391 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=128 time=0.428 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=128 time=0.421 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=128 time=0.402 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=128 time=0.412 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.391/2.090/15.560/4.762 ms

```

jednak istnieje, ale problem wystepuje przy skanowaniu dowolnego komputera w sieci lokalnej

----------

## Kajan

Zobacz z dodatkowym parametrem:

```

nmap -P0 -sS 192.168.0.1

```

Pozdro

----------

## GoLaB

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Zobacz z dodatkowym parametrem:
> 
> ```
> 
> nmap -P0 -sS 192.168.0.1
> ...

 

ciagle to samo

----------

